# After Effects CC2014 / Expression / Plexus



## herbstreuth (22. Jun 2015)

Hallo,

ich habe folgenden Aufbau in After Effects:

Eine Komposition in der sich 4 Lichter befinden, die sich mittels Expression (das Script gab es zum download, ich hatte es auch schon genutzt und es funktioniert) zufällig auf X, Y und Z Achse bewegen.

Bis hier her funktioniert auch alles.

Die Lichter sollen Plexus als Quelle dienen – sobald ich den Plexus Effekt aber aktiviere kommt eine Fehlermeldung.








Das Script beinhaltet auch eine Ebene auf der die Einstellungen mit einem Regler vorgenommen werden können, es sieht wie folgt aus:

X_min = thisComp.layer("XYZ_Random_1").effect("X_min")("Schieberegler");
Y_min = thisComp.layer("XYZ_Random_1").effect("Y_min")("Schieberegler");
Z_min = thisComp.layer("XYZ_Random_1").effect("Z_min")("Schieberegler");

X_max= thisComp.layer("XYZ_Random_1").effect("X_max")("Schieberegler");
Y_max= thisComp.layer("XYZ_Random_1").effect("Y_max")("Schieberegler");
Z_max= thisComp.layer("XYZ_Random_1").effect("Z_max")("Schieberegler");

Zeit_min= thisComp.layer("XYZ_Random_1").effect("Zeit_min")("Schieberegler");
Zeit_max= thisComp.layer("XYZ_Random_1").effect("Zeit_max")("Schieberegler");


segMin = Zeit_min; //minimum segment duration
segMax =Zeit_max; //maximum segment duration
minVal = [value[0]+X_min,value[1]+Y_min,value[2]+Z_min];
maxVal =[value[0]+X_max,value[1]+Y_max,value[2]+Z_max];

end = 0;
j = 0;
while ( time >= end){
  j += 1;
  seedRandom(j,true);
  start = end;
  end += random(segMin,segMax);
}
endVal =  random(minVal,maxVal);
seedRandom(j-1,true);
dummy=random(); //this is a throw-away value
startVal =  random(minVal,maxVal);
ease(time,start,end,startVal,endVal)


. . . . 

Zeile 30, die ja wohl das Problem verursacht ist diese:
 ease(time,start,end,startVal,endVal)



Mir fehlen leider jegliche Programmierkenntnisse, daher hoffe ich, jemand kann mir helfen.

Danke & Gruß


----------



## Dompteur (22. Jun 2015)

Bist du dir sicher, dass es sich bei deinem Skript um Java handelt ?
Ich vermute nämlich, dass es nicht so ist...


----------



## Joose (22. Jun 2015)

Ich habe das Thema mal verschoben, da es sich hierbei nicht um Java handelt. Ich tippe eher auf JavaScript aber es wäre natürlich nett wenn du uns aufklären würdest


----------

